# Athearn AMD 103 Phase V



## Amtrak Kid (Jan 17, 2005)

For the past year I have been modeling the LSL but I havent seen a phase iv AMD 103 pull that train in years. Anyone know where I can get a Phase V loco without buying a pack with superliners??!!


----------



## Viewliner (Jan 17, 2005)

eBay.

Horizons bought Athearn, so it won't be making the P42s for Walthers anymore. Walthers owns the rights to use the Amtrak logo.


----------



## mlrr (Jan 21, 2005)

There's a few listed on eBay now as a matter of fact. I think 184 and 146, low and high striipe respectively.

The prices tend to go pretty high so be prepared to dig deep.

Also, since the loco and passenger cars in the train set from Walthers do come in seperate boxes (inside the big box of course) you can always entertain the idea of possibly buying the set and selling off the stuff you don't need from the set.

Trainworld is selling the set for around $175 or so.


----------



## Alex (Jan 22, 2006)

I actually happened to purchase #163 a few years back, and then the trainset with #184 Still brand new in box never opened, and then this year I bought another trainset with #204 inside. I actually needed the superliners, so buying the sets werent really the issue.

I am thinking about keeping #184 in its box until it gets very hard to find, and possibly sell it in a few years or keep it.


----------



## Alex (Jan 22, 2006)

Sorry, I meant #207 inside.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jan 24, 2006)

Alex said:


> Sorry, I meant #207 inside.


Yea I was lucky enough to score #207, my fav. unit coincidently, on ebay when somebody was splitting up a set.


----------



## AmtrakFan (Jan 24, 2006)

Good News Athrean just came out with 2 New P42's in Phase V 7 and 47. I was able to get 7.


----------

